# U.S.A. TV



## Udet (Mar 22, 2007)

There is this question i would like to ask to my colleagues from the USA here; i was wondering how come i have not asked this in the past, even if i have been to the USA so many times and have dear people over there.

What could explain this apparent fascination so many people in the USA have about those TV programs, documentals and even shows that are related to crime?

You know, programs showing cops beating the sh*t out of criminals and non-criminals alike, or criminals beating the sh*t out of a police officer; cops shooting criminals, cops getting shot by criminals; armed robbery as taped in surveillance video cameras showing criminals shooting the helpless cashier, or brave and armed store owners who route the criminals who attempted to rob their stores. Crimes committed by the "celebrities". TV news helicopters broadcasting dramatic persecutions of criminals. Also there are shows or TV series portraying the _fascinating and enlightening spectacle_ of life inside prisons in the USA: blacks beating the sh*t out of whites, whites beating the sh*it out of latins, russian, chinese, mexican criminals doing business in the facility, drug smuggling, dirty prison guards, inmates getting raped by other inmates, people in death row...too much information.

If i recall correctly there also are some TV shows where judges (?) hear the two parties involved in disputes...do not know what those exactly are, but there is something like that.

I do not watch all that much TV, but when i visit the USA and the TV set is on, i do recall these type of programs.

Your thoughts? Do you think these type of TV shows and programs could be equally succesful wherever on earth they were made?


----------



## Matt308 (Mar 22, 2007)

Just watch YouTube.


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Mar 22, 2007)

Udet - a lot of what you describe is a lot of the trash shows on TV, but in essence I find most prime time TV aired by the major broadcasters (ABC, NBC, CBS and FOX) trash. Personally I haven't been into prime time TV shows in years. My wife likes American Idol and some other crap in which I continually warn her she is loosing IQ points every time she watches that crap.

I prefer to surf the internet - if I do watch TV it's the history or military channel, the news or a hockey game.


----------



## Matt308 (Mar 22, 2007)

In order of preference. Rented movies (rarely since so much is 2 hours of your life you never get back), sports, Discovery, History Channel, and admittedly some Food Network. Don't watch TV but maybe honestly 4-6 hours a week absolute max?


----------



## mkloby (Mar 22, 2007)

I think maybe it comes down to the american psyche loves drama - of any kind, it doesn't matter. Reality TV, cops shows, greatest chases - you name it - if it has drama in it, the drama queens will be watching.


----------



## pbfoot (Mar 22, 2007)

I think the reason that they are so popular is that they are very cheap to make one set very little crew req'd and there is very small cast


----------



## comiso90 (Mar 22, 2007)

pbfoot said:


> I think the reason that they are so popular is that they are very cheap to make one set very little crew req'd and there is very small cast



That is a fact. Absolutely true.

Americans are increasingly desensitized by the ever increasing level of "Shock". Media of all types, games, movies and TV all require more energy to impress the public. 

There will be pay for view executions in 20 years


----------



## Udet (Mar 23, 2007)

FLYBOYJ said:


> My wife likes American Idol and some other crap in which I continually warn her she is loosing IQ points every time she watches that crap.



  

Very nicely put flyboy. I agree with you.

One thing came to my mind when watching a bit of those TV programs; it is a simple question:

If all that violence shown on TV could be watched by underage guys, how come adult movies are considered to have not been tailored to suit underage audiences? 

Watching a man getting shot, stabbed or brutally beaten is ok -or at least it is not considered "big deal"-, including very harsh and "graphic" vocabulary, but taking a look at the sexual thing is not ok.

Also in hollywood movies...is it ok to have a 15 or 16 year old kid watching the ultra-violent graphic scenes shown in the opening scene on "Saving Private Ryan" but at the same time it is not ok to have the same kid watching a couple enaged in customized sexual works?

Similar to the ancient never ending debate: why is marijuana banned while alcohol isn´t?

It should be important to clarify i do not like adult movies at all; bikini and lingerie catalogs are great though. I have never tried any drug, ever. Alcohol -preferrably red wine- is ok one or two times per month, and i do not smoke.

It is just that one can sometimes notice there are strange notions and definitons that have been accepted to be in place. Who came first with the idea violence is fine if watched virtually by everyone while sex can be harmful?

Or our colleagues here who have little children at home, try to rapidly change the channel if for whatever reason an adult movie appears on screen when the kids are around? Is the reaction the same, say, if what´s on screen is Rambo growling as he fires his machine gun killing several dozens of guys?

I understand answering this questions can be quite a complex matter. Just enjoy thinking.

Makes you wonder how important TV really is...meaning, its impact. 

Just my thoughts.


----------



## Matt308 (Mar 23, 2007)

...and to put things into perspective, in 2009 the US will switch over to digital transmissions. All analog TV sets will no longer work without a digital receiver. The US gov't in its infinite wisdom has decided to set aside $900M to provide anyone who asks a $40 voucher towards a digital receiver.

Now that's $900M well spent.


----------



## Udet (Mar 23, 2007)

you are not being serious are you Matt?


----------



## Matt308 (Mar 23, 2007)

Unfortunately, I am VERY serious. As a taxpayer, I am beyond livid.


----------



## Screaming Eagle (Mar 25, 2007)

I got told I watch too much TV. And yes I do admit I do.


----------



## Matt308 (Mar 25, 2007)

Sucks your intelligence directly through your forehead. Whatever IQ you possessed is likely 20pts lower if you watch too much TV.


----------



## pbfoot (Mar 25, 2007)

Matt308 said:


> Sucks your intelligence directly through your forehead. Whatever IQ you possessed is likely 20pts lower if you watch too much TV.


Yep TV is pretty brutal in the US . It's bad when they put a laugh track in so the viewers know when to laugh. 
.


----------



## trackend (Mar 25, 2007)

I think thats a bit much Matt you having to subsidizing other peoples tv equipment.

You cant beat Judge Judy Two people arguing the toss over the custody of a micro wave or some other innocuous piece of **** 
Still I think thats better than some of these confession chat shows either home grown or from overseas with captions like " My husband's a transvestite rubber fetish salesman and it's stretching our relationship too far ".
Thats when its time for me to retire to the study and check out the WW2aircraft web site


----------



## Ajax (Mar 25, 2007)

Matt308 said:


> Sucks your intelligence directly through your forehead. Whatever IQ you possessed is likely 20pts lower if you watch too much TV.



Depends what you watch. Watch that Reality TV junk and you will lose several thousand brain cells...


----------



## bigZ (Mar 25, 2007)

Left the TV on while working on the computer tonight.

I was distracted by some drama called "Mile High". Unfortunately aircraft and sex didn't show in it much.


----------



## Wildcat (Mar 25, 2007)

It's good to know that we here in Oz aren't the only ones who have to put up with sh*t on TV. I personally watch very little tv, infact only the news and once in awhile a decent doco or movie. My wife on the other hand, loves all that Judge Judy, biggest loser, Australian Idol reality tv bullsh*t. I can't stand it! If I had my way, the networks would be showing repeats of the oldschool greats such as Get Smart, Hogan's Heroes etc which I believe are superior to the crap we get to choose from today.


----------



## davparlr (Mar 25, 2007)

I'm sitting here watching "The Untouchables" (1963). A series that was taken off in the sixties because of violence.


----------



## AAA_leadsled (Mar 25, 2007)

I agree the amount of crap on tv is unbelievable, I think they will eventually make a reality show for every concievable situation.

All I can say is thank goodness for History Channel, Military Channel, and Blockbuster Online!

Even the weather channel hardly shows current weather, everytime I flip over you have to wait thru another disaster show, their comments on global warming or some other crap.


----------



## Udet (Mar 26, 2007)

What is all that "Idol" thing about...it seems like the issue is American and Australian...

Is it kind of a "Big Brother" tpye of crap? There you have another one...it seems to me there was a time when TV was the exclusive domain of the "famous" or "noted" ones...news comentators, show hosts, singers and actors...today, it seems like every punk, low-life and low-budget tramp are entitled to have their 15 minutes of fame so they can show the entire nation their endless virtues, good manners and vast knowledge.

I do not have a TV set in my place here -do not need it though-; there is barely enough space for myself to fit in by the way. I call this place the mackerel can.


----------



## Erich (Mar 26, 2007)

I'm actually looking forward to the Anna Nicole Smith re-runs soon, they are sure to be a hit .............. blllllllllltttt ~


----------



## Matt308 (Mar 28, 2007)

I wonder if we polled everyone if they would cop to how many TVs exist in their homes. Me? Only 1.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Mar 28, 2007)

Udet said:


> What is all that "Idol" thing about...it seems like the issue is American and Australian...
> 
> Is it kind of a "Big Brother" tpye of crap? There you have another one...it seems to me there was a time when TV was the exclusive domain of the "famous" or "noted" ones...news comentators, show hosts, singers and actors...today, it seems like every punk, low-life and low-budget tramp are entitled to have their 15 minutes of fame so they can show the entire nation their endless virtues, good manners and vast knowledge.
> 
> I do not have a TV set in my place here -do not need it though-; there is barely enough space for myself to fit in by the way. I call this place the mackerel can.



American Idol is not just limited to the US. That show is reproduced all over the world. There is even a German version of it (exactly like the US show just here in Germany) called Deutschland Sucht Den Superstar.

Hell there is even a Military Idol on the military post that I work on.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Mar 28, 2007)

Matt308 said:


> I wonder if we polled everyone if they would cop to how many TVs exist in their homes. Me? Only 1.



Same here. Only 1. I do however have a second TV that I bought when I was in the Army to take with me when I went to Iraq.


----------



## Matt308 (Mar 28, 2007)

You know we are not in the ordinary, Adler. In the US, average number is 2.4 per household.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Mar 28, 2007)

Why? Dont need that many TV's! That just shows how lazy the future generations are becoming. I would much rather spend time with the family outside doing things together or with friends than watching TV.

The only time you will see me glued to my TV is on Sundays during the Football season.


----------



## Erich (Mar 28, 2007)

with as much sleeze ball wanna be porno crap on the TV and my grand-daughters coming over at a moments notice, I don't need that crap on or even in my house. We find the tele good for a historical movie now and then and that is about it .............

ya gotta be tough to live in the West


----------



## bigZ (Mar 28, 2007)

Erich said:


> with as much sleeze ball wanna be porno crap on the TV and my grand-daughters coming over at a moments notice, I don't need that crap on or even in my house. We find the tele good for a historical movie now and then and that is about it .............
> 
> ya gotta be tough to live in the West



Agree we had some lady shove a bottle up her vagina on Big Brother. Her mother must be so proud. 

Also had relavations about rip off premium rate phone in TV competitions that are rigged or bungled.

Going digital will give us more channels/more crap/less choice. To cap it all after having the politicians preach to us about the enviroment digital TV's/radios require more power to the old analogue version(The same amount of power required for 60mins listening on an analogue radio would last only 3mins using digital)


----------



## pbfoot (Mar 28, 2007)

I have 2 but only one is connected


----------



## crazyislockedout! (Mar 28, 2007)

T.V is almost all but useless nowadays. YouTube used to be my programming of choice, but after Google Video bought it and took all my StarGate episodes down I'm sticking to Rome: Total War..


----------



## mkloby (Mar 29, 2007)

Matt308 said:


> You know we are not in the ordinary, Adler. In the US, average number is 2.4 per household.



We have 4! Bigger TV in the living room, 19" in the bedroom, 15" LCD in the office, and an old @ss 13" tv from 1985 sitting in a closet...


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Mar 30, 2007)

What do you need those 4 TVs for?


----------



## mkloby (Mar 30, 2007)

DerAdlerIstGelandet said:


> What do you need those 4 TVs for?



I've accumulated them over the years. One I bought when I lived in the barracks 3 years ago. The other was is from the room I had in my parents' house before I moved out. The small LCD was a birthday present so I had a TV in my office. The old 13" is my wife's old tv from when she was a kid - which is why it's from 1985.


----------

